
IHP: Live Reloading Haskell Code, How It Works - _query
https://ihp.digitallyinduced.com/blog/2020-08-10-ihp-live-reloading.html
======
Erazal
Has this already been used in production ? Apart from the fact that it's
generated on the server, which is probably a deal-breaker, IHP looks like a
killer framework for web-development in Haskell !

~~~
_query
Yes, we've been using IHP internally in production even before open-sourcing
it :)

